# How do you rate "Chick- Fil- A"?



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

It's been around a long time, but only recently has it come to CT. 

We went yesterday for lunch and these are my findings.

The chicken in the Chicken Sandwich was delicious, 5 out of 5.
The bun was terrible, just a cheap-o grade hamburger bun, 0 out of 5.
The fries; not crisp, no salt, but it's a potato after all, 3 out of 5.
Sauces, good, Of the 2 I tried, 4 out of 5
The lemon-water was tasty of lemons, but wayyyy too sweet, 2 out of 5.
Service and cleanliness was great, 5 out of 5

I saw on "Yelp" people saying Wendy's chicken sandwich is just as good or better. I've been to Wendy's twice in my life, probably had chicken, but don't remember it enough to compare.

I'm curious how others view "Chick- Fil- A"


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

They have been around these parts forever,  but I can't ever remember eating their food.   I'm just not into fast food restaurants in general I guess.
If I want to go all out, I will get a Whataburger ... lol  

My issue with fast food and all  restaurants in general,  is the amount of salt  they put on food.  
...  Gee @RadishRose   ..'no salt'  on fries.  That's a  ++++ to me  ....


----------



## Llynn (Sep 28, 2019)

I've never lived near one so haven't tried their product. they seem to receive a lot of unwarranted harassment so that gives them extra points on my scorecard.


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2019)

The little 'uns usually determine which fast-food place we go to, depending on the quality of the indoor play place and the prizes that comes with their kid's meals.  Chick-Fil-A is their favorite at present, thank goodness, because I prefer their food.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> They have been around these parts forever,  but I can't ever remember eating their food.   I'm just not into fast food restaurants in general I guess.
> If I want to go all out, I will get a Whataburger ... lol
> 
> My issue with fast food and all  restaurants in general,  is the amount of salt  they put on food.
> ...  Gee @RadishRose   ..'no salt'  on fries.  That's a  ++++ to me  ....


@Bonnie , I like some salt on my food....fortunately, I don't have restrictions on that. I don't frequent fast food places either but I wanted to see what all the hype was about. 

If I ever end up there again, I'll order the chicken sandwich without the bun, lol, water and a salad.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

jujube said:


> The little 'uns usually determine which fast-food place we go to, depending on the quality of the indoor play place and the prizes that comes with their kid's meals.  Chick-Fil-A is their favorite at present, thank goodness, because I prefer their food.



That's how my kids/grandkids rate places  too .... right now it's a favorite Mexican restaurant in the neighborhood.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 28, 2019)

Ever since I was 15 years old I’ve been having a love affair with Chick-fil-A their chicken sandwiches are to die for! I love their waffle fries, they did get rid of their coleslaw with which really bummed me out and they used to have a lemon pie too that was awesome which they also got rid of I was almost in tears haha, I try not to drink sweet tea but when I’m at Chick-fil-A I must have my 8 ounce glass of sweet tea there’s nothing like it!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

There are a few Chick-Fil-As here, but none close to me. Never tried them. But they seem to be quite popular.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve never been to one mainly because when I eat out I never order chicken. I just don’t like it very much. Cook it maybe once a week or so at home because it’s cheap protein. In any case I tend to stay away from places that have a reputation fo being less than inclusive in certain cultural values.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

McD McChicken is decent and hey, for $1.  Had one a few weeks ago - I was hungry and it hit the spot.

But I usually cook my own chicken.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 28, 2019)

The ones near us have long lines at the take-out window anywhere near mealtime.  Lines inside too. I like their chicken a lot. Plus, for the kiddie meal, they offer either a free ice cream or a book. Not a toy. A book. Customer service is always excellent.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 28, 2019)

my grandson  loves chick  -fil les after work  if he isnt coming straight home thats where you will find him


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

We don't have them in the UK>...


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie , I like some salt on my food....fortunately, I don't have restrictions on that. I don't frequent fast food places either but I wanted to see what all the hype was about.
> 
> If I ever end up there again, I'll order the chicken sandwich without the bun, lol, water and a salad.


Get the nuggets.       I enjoy Chick-fil-a; I usually get the nuggets and the superfood side salad.  I used to love their coleslaw but they stopped carrying it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Get the nuggets.       I enjoy Chick-fil-a; I usually get the nuggets and the superfood side salad.  I used to love their coleslaw but they stopped carrying it.


Good idea! Thanks, CM


----------



## terry123 (Sep 28, 2019)

None close to me.  KFC has the best coleslaw ever made.  And I love their chicken legs.  Just a once a month treat though.    I have a copycat KFC coleslaw recipe somewhere I used to make.  Just makes too much for me and nobody close to share!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 28, 2019)

Like any fast food. They're all -100.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2019)

I've only been once and I enjoyed the Spicy Chicken Deluxe combo very much.

The crowd and the price made me think that I would give it a pass in the future and go to a more traditional restaurant.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 28, 2019)

Love their market salads, grilled nuggets, waffle fries and really love Chick-fil-a sauce.   All those work well for gluten free.  I super miss being able to eat their traditional sandwich since my Celiac diagnosis. Locations are always clean and staff friendly.  It's my second favorite fast food behind Schlotzskys.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2019)

Popeyes chicken sandwiches are sold out and have been for weeks. Recently I posted a story in Texas when a young man (nut) pulled a pistol on the Popeyes employee because they were out of chicken sandwiches. I was at one a few days ago and now they have signs over the sandwich pictures saying "Coming Back Soon". It would have been better if the sign read, "Don't shoot!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2019)

I've never been there yet, but would like to check them out in the future.  Many moons ago, in a nearby mall, there was a chick-fil-a handing out samples of chicken on toothpicks, I took one and it was absolutely delicious if I recall, either that or I was really hungry, lol.

I've heard a few people saying they were still really good today.  I'm not sure where there's one now where I live, but likely not too far.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2019)

I used to luv their crispy ckn sandwiches with the oreo cookie shake years ago when I worked at a retailer's in the Mall, yummy.....was overpriced then and probably still is.....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 28, 2019)

Love, love, love the crispy chicken sandwich, hate their version of fries.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never been there yet, but would like to check them out in the future.  Many moons ago, in a nearby mall, there was a chick-fil-a handing out samples of chicken on toothpicks, I took one and it was absolutely delicious if I recall, either that or I was really hungry, lol.
> 
> I've heard a few people saying they were still really good today.  I'm not sure where there's one now where I live, but likely not too far.


They are exactly like they were in 1977 that’s when I first had a Chick-fil-A sandwich it has not changed at all delicious


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Love, love, love the crispy chicken sandwich, hate their version of fries.


Wow I love their waffle fries yummy


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

terry123 said:


> None close to me.  KFC has the best coleslaw ever made.  And I love their chicken legs.  Just a once a month treat though.    I have a copycat KFC coleslaw recipe somewhere I used to make.  Just makes too much for me and nobody close to share!


I love KFCs coleslaw and their mashed potatoes and biscuits Yum Yum but I don’t like their chicken too greasy


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2019)

The Chick-Fil-A near me has lines a mile long everyday  for their food. Their food is OK but like everywhere else I don't wait for anything in a line. Don't go at lunch time if you have never been there. They serve breakfast as well.


debbie in seattle said:


> Love, love, love the crispy chicken sandwich, hate their version of fries.


Agree, why try to deviate from something that sells billion of every year?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We don't have them in the UK>...


I’m sorry to hear that you don’t know what you’re missing! Delicious


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I’m sorry to hear that you don’t know what you’re missing! Delicious


 What exactly is it?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> What exactly is it?


It’s a chicken sandwich that has a breading that has a special ingredient that’s just sensational I don’t know what the secret is but it tastes yummy, I’ve heard rumors that it’s pickle juice but that is unsubstantiated LOL


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 29, 2019)

Used to love the fries from the Cost....  Got them to make them extra crispy once and got a real surprise.
Those frozen fries and not just potatoes. I know that cause my order came out and every fry had oval wholes in them.
 The young guy told me the oil looked funny.   lol   Last time I ate there.
Now I do fries at home, real potatoes in an air fryer. Couple of sprizt of oil and perfect each time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2019)

We had our first open early this year, with a second coming. I have never been, and have no desire to go. Because I disagree with their views.
I do like BK Crispy chicken. And McDonald buttermilk chicken.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 11, 2019)

My late aunt knew Mr Cathy since his Dwarf Grill days in Hapeville in the mid 40’s. It’s been a consistent favorite of ours.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 11, 2019)

Never been to one. There aren't any nearby, at home, but in all the years in Florida we saw a few - just never tried it.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

I have to admit that I have never had a chick-fil-a..

One of the advantages/disadvantages of living in the sticks for the past 20 years.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Never been to one. There aren't any nearby, at home, but in all the years in Florida we saw a few - just never tried it.



After all this talk, I really think I need to try them  ... and they are very  close to where I live.  ...lol


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> After all this talk, I really think I need to try them  ... and they are very  close to where I live.  ...lol


@Bonnie  next time I try them, I'm just getting chicken pieces. The bun on the sandwich is awful. I will also swap the fries for a salad .


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie  next time I try them, I'm just getting chicken pieces. The bun on the sandwich is awful. I will also swap the fries for a salad .



Got it!  ...


----------



## terry123 (Oct 11, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Never been to one. There aren't any nearby, at home, but in all the years in Florida we saw a few - just never tried it.


Same here!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Even if I weren't a vegan I wouldn't eat there due to their CEO's and corporate homophobic stance.


----------



## 911 (Oct 12, 2019)

Great food.


----------

